# beefy tee alternative



## joeshirt (Nov 20, 2008)

I am looking for a beefy tee alternative.A heavyweight tee without the heavy price tag becaue I need them in black.Also has anyone used the gildan 5000, and what you think. THANKS!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The Gildan 2000 is closer to the beefy t than the 5000. The 2000 is the same weight as the beefy, 6.1 oz. The 5000 is 5.3oz. The 2,000 is a favorite of a lot of us. It is a good, standard basic tee.

The difference between the Gildans and the beefy is the beefy is ringspun cotton. It is a softer, higher price point cotton than Gildan's jersey knit.

If you need ringspun, Alstyle has a comparable shirt, the 1701, although it is 5.5 oz instead of 6.1.


----------



## joeshirt (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to put out a good product but I dont want to be cheap.What would you suggest for screenprinting.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

joeshirt said:


> I want to put out a good product but I dont want to be cheap.What would you suggest for screenprinting.


What are you doing? Who is your market? Online store, retail store, or screenprinter?


----------



## joeshirt (Nov 20, 2008)

working on an online store.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I would suggest the Alstyle or American Apparel. Both are comparable to the Beefy t, although a bit lighter in weight. The AA seems heavier than it really is due to its fluffiness. It is extremely soft as is the Alstyle.


----------

